# (II) Precipitação máxima em Março de 2010



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 22:26)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Março de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal?

----------------------

Outra sondagem a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2010


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

320,1mm a 360mm


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

520,1 a 560 mm. Acho que exagerei, há muito tempo que em Março não chove nada de jeito, mas este vai ser chuvoso.


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Este mês costuma ser um fiasco, por isso: *320,1mm a 360mm*


----------



## N_Fig (27 Fev 2010 às 12:29)

280mm a 320mm.
P.S.: Tem havido Marços muito chuvosos nos últimos tempos.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

440,1mm a 480mm


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Talvez: *280,1mm a 320mm*


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2010 às 01:18)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2010 às 02:22)

Eu voto neste: 240,1mm a 280mm

Acho que já deve estar para acabar o stock para este Inverno.


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 09:58)

480,1 a 520mm.

Acredito que possa existir mais estabilidade atmosférica no final do mês quer no Continente quer nas Ilhas... Mas até lá...


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 20:28)

*360,1mm a 400mm *


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2010 às 21:02)

400 mm a 440 mm. 

Só esta semana chove a média no Algarve para este mês.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2010 às 21:48)

160 a 200mm. Não sei é se as terras vão aguentar um mês destes. Mas 400mm?? 500mm??  Vocês não são fracos a pedir, qualquer dia a terra fica como os olhos do guadiana...







(foto meteored...)


----------



## meteo (1 Mar 2010 às 22:17)

Bom era que chovesse pouco este mês.Já está quase tudo com excesso de água. Mas ainda assim acho que este mes vai ser chuvoso... Votei *400mm a 440 mm*,que é a maneira de me cansar definitivamente da chuva este ano.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2010 às 22:30)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2010 às 22:42)

360,1mm a 400mm


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2010 às 23:39)

160,1mm a 200mm


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

200,1mm a 240mm, no Minho...


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

360 a 400mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 20:39)

A minha aposta direccionou-se para o intervalo entre *320,1mm* e *360mm*.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2010 às 21:40)

*360,1mm a 400mm*.
Apostei num mês de Março algo chuvoso!


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2010 às 20:35)

No Continente a precipitação mais elevada registou-se em Castro Daire: 261mm.
Nos Açores, São Miguel: *308,9mm* (dos 31 dias de Março, em 28 deles choveu).
Na Madeira, Areeiro: 281,1mm.

Portanto, o intervalo vencedor foi: *280,1mm a 320mm *


Parabéns aos vencedores:
Dan, kikofra, miguel, MSantos, N_Fig


----------

